# Sandy Meyer Wölden - bikini candids Miami 27-07-2010 (3x)



## Claudia (17 Aug. 2010)

thx babayaga​


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2010)

gut in Schuß


----------



## Q (18 Aug. 2010)

gar nicht sandig die Sandy  :thx:


----------



## ACHNEE (18 Aug. 2010)

Nice pic´s, Thx


----------



## blondteenbitch (21 Aug. 2010)

danke, tolle frau


----------



## Rambo (21 Aug. 2010)

Super Bilder! Danke!


----------



## smaxx (21 Aug. 2010)

sandy ist ganz schön moppelig geworden....

ist das schon sandys/pochers kind? irgendwie schon derbe groß


----------



## DerVinsi (21 Aug. 2010)

Feine Figur hat die Lady! :thx::thx:


----------



## TMS37 (21 Aug. 2010)

Sehr nette Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## cyrano (22 Aug. 2010)

great!


----------



## MarkyMark (22 Aug. 2010)

smaxx schrieb:


> sandy ist ganz schön moppelig geworden....
> 
> ist das schon sandys/pochers kind? irgendwie schon derbe groß



Lass dir mal von einem 5fach Vater gesagt sein, dass das ganz sicher nicht das Kind von ihr und Oli ist.. 
rofl3
naja...und moppelig, da muß ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## armin (22 Aug. 2010)

tolle Figur :thx:


----------



## MarkyMark (22 Aug. 2010)

Ganz meine Meinung. Nach 5mon kann man da echt nichts sagen. Andere kämpfen bis zu einem Jahr, bis sie die alte Figur wieder haben oder bleiben eben einen Tick rundlicher.

Ich möcht mal den Mann hier sehen, der binnen 5mon 20 Kilo verliert und dann genau so am Strand sich zeigt.


----------



## Riki (26 Aug. 2010)

nicht schlecht danke


----------



## Bombastic66 (26 Aug. 2010)

vielen Dank, tolle Fotos!


----------



## geggsen (26 Aug. 2010)

Super Figur
Danke


----------



## TeKaCe (27 Aug. 2010)

Und Ihr sagt immer, die sei so pottenhässlich ... ts ts ts ... kann ich nicht bestätigen ...


----------



## tom34 (28 Aug. 2010)

als mama noch vieell hübscher !!


----------



## Janette (6 Sep. 2010)

hot girl.
thx


----------



## lordgrey (7 Sep. 2010)

Bemerkenswert schöne, junge Frau..... ich beneide Oli Pocher sehr!!!


----------



## mbb.de (7 Sep. 2010)

Danke 
Tolle Frau , echt genial,bin neidisch auf den Pocher


----------



## korat (9 Sep. 2010)

Muss es zugeben...tolle Frau mit Klasse-Figur !


----------



## pani1970 (16 Sep. 2010)

wow, tolle figur !!


----------



## kleinlok (17 Sep. 2010)

Gut getroffen!

Sieht verdammt gut aus.


----------



## korat (4 Nov. 2010)

Wer mit Becker und dann auch noch mit Pocher vö....., kann nicht ganz dicht sein !!!


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Nov. 2010)

@korat

Um einfach mal als Frau etwas zu diesem beliebten Männer-Thema beizutragen:

Bumm-Bumm hat mit seiner Hyperpotenz schon etwas Faszinierendes - ich weiß, in solche Kampfbeschäler sollte frau sich natürlich nicht verlieben und zum Heiraten sind sie erst recht nix - aber sie haben etwas Faszinierendes, das ist einfach so. 

Bei Pocher hast Du natürlich recht - bei dem hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl, es mit einem richtigen Mann zu tun zu haben - und daran hat sich auch nichts geändert nachdem er ein Kind gezeugt hat/ haben soll...

Übrigens: Entweder ihr Höschen ist eine Nummer zu klein oder sie hat an den Hüften doch richtig schön Speck angesetzthappy09


----------



## margue76 (5 Nov. 2010)

Und sowas ist mit dem Pocher verheiratet...


----------



## korat (28 Nov. 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> @korat
> 
> Um einfach mal als Frau etwas zu diesem beliebten Männer-Thema beizutragen:
> 
> ...




Macht ja nix, dass Du BB auf seine vermutete Hyperpotenz reduzierst - für viele M's ist das ja sowieso das einzig entscheidende Argument...und denen spielst Du hier in die Karten. Schade. 
Ich bin in diesem Forum, weil ich mir gern faszinierende Frauen ansehe - Frauen, die durch mehr, als durch Titten und Arsch oder einen gewissen Ruf auffallen. 
Eine gut aussehende Frau, wie es z.B. die Sat 1 Britt zweifellos ist, interessiert mich aber nicht die Bohne, solange sie mit dieser Sendung ihr Geld verdient, was natürlich einzig ihre Sache ist.


----------



## teethmaker1 (28 Nov. 2010)

Huch!!!hat die Sandy noch ein Kind?????


----------



## ax-al (28 Nov. 2010)

Nicht schlecht das Figürchen


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Nov. 2010)

korat schrieb:


> Macht ja nix, dass Du BB auf seine vermutete Hyperpotenz reduzierst - für viele M's ist das ja sowieso das einzig entscheidende Argument...und denen spielst Du hier in die Karten. Schade.
> Ich bin in diesem Forum, weil ich mir gern faszinierende Frauen ansehe - Frauen, die durch mehr, als durch Titten und Arsch oder einen gewissen Ruf auffallen.
> Eine gut aussehende Frau, wie es z.B. die Sat 1 Britt zweifellos ist, interessiert mich aber nicht die Bohne, solange sie mit dieser Sendung ihr Geld verdient, was natürlich einzig ihre Sache ist.



@Korat

Ich hab´ einfach nur beschrieben wie Boris Becker und Oliver Pocher auf mich wirken - iss vielleicht etwas außer der Reihe in einem Forum, in dem zumeist Männer darüber schreiben, wie Frauen auf sie wirken. Ich kann dabei natürlich nur für mich persönlich sprechen - nicht für andere Frauen. Was nun BB betrifft habe ich immer wieder dasselbe erlebt wie bei Flavio Briatore: Dass über sie (gerade von Männern) immer wieder ziemlich abgelästert wird: Boris hat rote Haare und Sommersprossen, Flavio einen üppigen Bierbauch. Ich kann aber sehr gut verstehen, warum Sandy mit Boris - Du hast so schön geschrieben - gevö.... und Heidi Klum und Elisabetta Gregoracci mit Flavio Kinder gezeugt haben: Beides SIND sehr attraktive Männer. Beide besitzen einen Drive und strahlen eine männliche Energie aus, die sie sehr anziehend machen. Beide sind einfach - um es auf den Punkt zu bringen - sehr potent. Und beide hatten und haben nicht zuletzt deshalb enormen beruflichen Erfolg. Nenn´ mich meinetwegen sexistisch, aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt: Boris hätte nie Wimbledon gewonnen, wenn er nicht soviel in der Hose hätte. Schau´ Dir mal die alten Aufnahmen von seinen Tennismatches an: Seine ganze Körpersprache und seine Art zu spielen zeigt genau dies. Dass frau sich in solche Männer leicht und oft verliebt hat deshalb zunächst einmal überhaupt nichts mit ihrem Potemonnaie zu tun - wie oft unterstellt wird. Nur gibt´s dann bei solchen Männern leider oft auch das Schmetterlingsphänomen, was gerade auch Sandy zu spüren bekam: Wenn frau sich in einen solchen Mann verknallt, dann tanzen die Hormone einfach Tango. Dann fällt es sehr schwer noch den Verstand einzuschalten - und umso bitterer ist dann oft die Enttäuschung, wenn er dich genauso behandelt wie die zehn Frauen, mit denen er vor dir verheiratet oder liiert war (bei Boris keine Übertreibung wie die Statistiker diverser Provenienz mittlerweile fein säuberlich aufgelistet habenengel09).

Bei Oliver Pocher hab´ ich jedoch nie das Gefühl es mit einem richtigen Mann zu tun zu haben. Er kommt mir einfach immer nur wie ein blödelnder, alberner kleiner Junge vor. Eben der typische Klassenclown. Nur eben in einem Lebensalter weit jenseits der Pubertät. Und er strahlt erst recht nicht jene männliche Kraft und Energie aus, bei der frau das Gefühl hat, sie treibt ihn an. So jemand ist für mich dann auch einfach kein attraktiver Mann, in den ich mich verknallen könnte. Daran ändert es dann auch nichts mehr, dass er im Gegensatz zu Boris und Flavio weder rote Haare noch eine Wampe hat.

Wie gesagt: Meine ganz persönliche Art, Männer wahrzunehmen. Aber Boris Becker und Oliver Pocher gehören für mich einfach nicht in denselben Topf.

LG
Nicci


----------



## panther73 (2 Aug. 2013)

Hammer sexy :thumbup:


----------



## thorodin (2 Aug. 2013)

Klasse Pics!

:thx:


----------



## looser24 (6 Aug. 2013)

Sie sieht in dem bikini absolut top aus


----------



## gabijanosch (6 Aug. 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Bowes (8 Sep. 2013)

Super Bilder! Danke!


----------



## geggsen (8 Sep. 2013)

Sandy ist eine schöne Frau
Danke


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Schmokko (17 Mai 2015)

Sexxxy sandy


----------



## smurf2k (21 Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## mvsch (22 Mai 2015)

eine schöne Frau, die leider auch schon sehr viele Männer hatte


----------



## wangolf (22 Mai 2015)

schöner Körper


----------



## mickel1990 (17 März 2016)

Dankesehr für Sandy!


----------

